# Am I feeding my dogs enough?



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

My dogs are a good weight right now, but have only been feeding raw for a couple of weeks. However, they still seem hungry after I feed them. Is raw not as filling as kibble? They are about 8lbs each and I feed them 1/8 lb twice a day. They beg for food when they never used to. Also, after their food is gone they sit and stare at me as if they want more. Is this just because they like it or they aren't getting enough?


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Probably because they are used to the kibble sitting in their stomachs a lot longer than raw food does. Assuming you are using the guidelines (2-3% depending on activity level) your dogs are probably just trying guilt trip you into giving them more delicious goodness. :biggrin:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Take it from someone who has a dog who lives to eat... If you are feeding them the proper amount of food (2-3% of their body weight) they are just wanting more. My pup gets 2.5 lbs per day and will STILL beg for more!

You may have to adjust it later. When we started Buck was only getting 2 lbs but because he may mature to be bigger than we thought and he such an active young dog he now gets 2.5 lbs. On 2 lbs he would work of more than he ate. In all honesty, since starting raw, my non food obsessed dog, Dude, will bolt to the kitchen whenever he thinks someone might be heading that direction and he never used to.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dogs tend to love real, whole, fresh foods versus the same dry stuff every day.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Let their body condition be your guide. If they are maintaining healthy body weights, then you're doing just fine. If they start losing weight, slowly increase, and do the opposite if they're looking chunky. I have a female that will act starved after an 8lb gorge meal! Never trust that poor, starved orphan look! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

By my calculations, 2% of 8lbs is 2.56 oz, 3% is 3.84 oz. So, if you're feeding 1/8 pound, that is 2 oz., which is a little less than 2%. So, ideally, long term, you want to be feeding a bit more than that (of course, depending on your dogs' body condition), but since you're transitioning, I think the general consensus is that underfeeding is much better than overfeeding to avoid cannonbutt. If they're poops are fine, I would say you could probably increase a ilttle bit - but I am also pretty new to this, so I'm definitely not an expert!! Good luck!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

As the others have said let their body condition be your guide.

If we worked of the sad little faces saying "feed me I'm starving" we would all end up with very fat dogs!!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I don't know what your dog's energy levels are but I have 3 dogs that are right around 8 lbs each and they get between 3.8 to 4 oz a day. Two of these dogs have very low energy levels and they are at a great weight. I also have a Min Pin that's just under 4 lbs and her energy level is so high she gets 4 oz a day and is at a perfect weight. 
So if you see them losing or gaining adjust by a couple of tenths of an oz. If you're feeding 2 oz twice a day then that should be pretty close to perfect though. 
Mine also acted like they were starving in the beginning but I think it's a combo of just LOVING the new diet and the food processing faster. Sounds like you're on the right track though and will know soon enough if you need to give a little more or less.


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the information. I think I'll add a little more food. My dogs are very active.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Donna Little said:


> I don't know what your dog's energy levels are but I have 3 dogs that are right around 8 lbs each and they get between 3.8 to 4 oz a day. Two of these dogs have very low energy levels and they are at a great weight. I also have a Min Pin that's just under 4 lbs and her energy level is so high she gets 4 oz a day and is at a perfect weight.
> So if you see them losing or gaining adjust by a couple of tenths of an oz. If you're feeding 2 oz twice a day then that should be pretty close to perfect though.
> Mine also acted like they were starving in the beginning but I think it's a combo of just LOVING the new diet and the food processing faster. Sounds like you're on the right track though and will know soon enough if you need to give a little more or less.


Ignore me! I missed the twice a day bit. You are doing fine


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My dog eats approx 2lbs a day split into two meals. He always comes and stands at the entrance to the kitchen (he's not permitted in it) and looks at me longingly for about 2 mins just to check there isn't any more then buggers off to his bed where he is comatose for about an hour whilst he is digesting. I think it 10 mins or so for his brain to actually register his stomach is full or is it the other way round??

Either way my 15 year old son is very similar......................but he is allowed in the kitchen and does get more food (within reason).


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm going to get a scale so I can measure more acurately. I've been estimating. Their weight is perfect right now. I can easily feel their ribs, but cannot see them. They also have a defined waist. I gave them snacks such as carrots and cucumbers to help keep them feeling fuller today and it helped. Miley is high energy and Chloe is average energy. Miley keeps Chloe going more than what I think she'd be if she were an only dog. Miley goes all day long chasing squirrels in the yard and plays with her toys inside the house and crashes at night. She's begging me to go to bed right now. She sleeps with me and she can't get on my bed without assistance because it's too high for her to jump.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Kitkat771 said:


> I'm going to get a scale so I can measure more acurately. I've been estimating. Their weight is perfect right now. I can easily feel their ribs, but cannot see them. They also have a defined waist. I gave them snacks such as carrots and cucumbers to help keep them feeling fuller today and it helped. Miley is high energy and Chloe is average energy. Miley keeps Chloe going more than what I think she'd be if she were an only dog. Miley goes all day long chasing squirrels in the yard and plays with her toys inside the house and crashes at night. She's begging me to go to bed right now. She sleeps with me and she can't get on my bed without assistance because it's too high for her to jump.


Definitely recommend a scale! Once I estimated I was feeding 1/2lb per meal. When I decided to throw it on a scale, I realized I was feeding 1lb per meal. This was the reason behind some major cannon butt.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Definitely get a scale, especially since you are working with such a small amount of meat per meal.

I feed 1.5 lbs (for Dude) and 2.5 lbs (for Buck) and I still use a scale. I have found that eyeballing it can be very undesirable with a hard keeper who drops weight like a walrus on a diet. Some meat is so much more dense than others that, when feeding the same amount (by appearance) you can be feeding vastly different weights. I had a chunk of beef scrap earlier that, while the same SIZE as Dude's chicken quarters, was significantly heavier by about a pound.


----------



## Kitkat771 (Mar 31, 2012)

I finally got a scale last weekend and realized I was only feeding 2 ounces a day!! I felt so bad. I increased it to 4 oz. a day like it should be and they are much more relaxed now and seem satisfied. I feed 2 oz. twice a day. Now they are sleeping through the night peacefully.


----------

